# Come arrivare a Milanello



## Giacomo (25 Giugno 2014)

Ciao a tutti!!!
Sono a milano il 22 luglio e vorrei andare a milanello per vedere la squadra e vorrei sapere come si fa ???
Scusatemi se mi sono sbagliato a scrivere l'italiano sono della francia.
Graziè per l'aiuto


----------



## pazzomania (25 Giugno 2014)

Andare a Milanello 

Guarda la strada su Google Maps, ti potrà essere piu' d' aiuto di qualunque indicazione.

Poi una volta arrivato, capirai da solo cosa fare. Tranquillo.


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2014)

secondo me non li trovi....saranno in America a divertirsi oppure chissà dove....


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me non li trovi....saranno in America a divertirsi oppure chissà dove....



Infatti, controlla quando partono per l'america perchè su per giù è intorno a quella data


----------



## Giacomo (27 Giugno 2014)

si ho visto partono il 22 luglio e sino possiamo andare a vedere casa milan oppure no?


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2014)

Casa Milan è sempre aperta!


----------

